# Secret Ingredients -- Should I be Concerned?



## Warlock (5/12/16)

I recently came across an imported product – I think it was imported – that boasted 18-odd secret ingredients. Should I be concerned? What are these secret ingredients?

Are they maybe anabasine, anatabine, cotinine, myosmine, nornicotine, or acetaldehyde (suspected addictive forming substances found in tobacco smoke)?

What about alcohol – is that a secret ingredient maybe?

Have they taken say Fudge Brownie concentrate and broken it down into its constituents (Ethyl Vanillin; Vanillin; Ethyl Maltol; Butanoic acid, 3-methyl-; Pyrazine<2,3,5-trimethyl->; Acetoin; Butanoic acid, 2-butoxy-1-methyl-2-oxoethylester; Pyridine<2-acetyle->; 3-Methylbutyraldehyde; Acetyl Propionyl; Butyraldehyde; Butyric Acid) and counted them as individual secret ingredients?


----------



## Strontium (5/12/16)

Yes, you should be concerned, everyone who interacts with you should be concerned.
Not about the secret ingredients though but concerned nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RichJB (5/12/16)

I think that only regulation will answer that question for you, @Warlock. And even then, maybe not. Milk products are regulated and should not have melamine added. A Chinese milk formula producer got away with it, at least temporarily until their cheating in regulatory testing was uncovered.

In terms of harmful ingredients, logic tells me that a juice manufacturer wouldn't want to draw customers' attention to it. So the mere fact that they tell you there are 18 secret ingredients - when they don't have a regulatory obligation to do so - suggests that they are not hiding anything. 

However, that doesn't mean that they (or any other juice manufacturer) _aren't_ putting in nasty stuff. So I'd be equally wary of juices that don't tell you anything about secret ingredients at all. If a manufacturer wants to add some viciously addictive substance, they're not going to give you a heads-up. It is pretty much a trust-based enterprise atm. And will remain so until a third party steps in and analyses juices to verify ingredients on consumers' behalf.

I don't want to cast aspersions on any juice manufacturer, I'm sure they're 99% straight-up guys who just want to give you a quality and relatively harmless product. But it is what it is. The world can't run on trust anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/16)

Lol, probably different forms of sweetener!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (5/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Yes, you should be concerned, everyone who interacts with you should be concerned.
> Not about the secret ingredients though but concerned nonetheless.



Classic! No offence @Warlock, but so well said i just had to respond!


----------



## NewOobY (6/12/16)

what-if the vendor merely states that it is a strawberry and cream juice, but to make it he uses 5 different strawberry flavours, 10 different creams and 3 different sweeteners. That's how I'd see it - I don't think that the juice maker would refer to the actual chemical makeup of the juices or of the chemical makeup of the flavours used. I could be wrong, who knows? But my FOMO is killing me, I'd want to try it just for "meh" sake.


----------

